# Pressemeldung: Neuer Standort der Hardy & Greys GmbH



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Neuer Standort der Hardy & Greys GmbH​*



Seit Anfang September 2009 befindet sich die Hardy & Greys GmbH (100%ige Tochtergesellschaft von Hardy & Greys Ltd. England) am neuen Standort in Lohne.

Der stetig wachsende Erfolg der Marken Hardy, Greys und Chub hat es notwendig gemacht, in größere Räume zu ziehen. In den vergangen Monaten wurde im südoldenburgischen Lohne ein neues Gebäude errichtet, von dem aus die Händler in Deutschland und in der Schweiz beliefert werden. Die Investition dient der noch besseren und schnelleren Lieferfähigkeit, Grundlage hierfür ist das 1.400 m² große Büro/Lagergebäude mit Hochregallager. 

Die Hardy & Greys GmbH bittet alle Käufer, die ihre Ruten und Rollen für die erweiterte Garantie registrieren lassen möchten, die Garantiekarten an die neue Adresse zu schicken (Briefe an die alte Adresse werden von der Post nach Lohne umgeleitet). Anfragen und Katalogbestellungen bitte ebenfalls an die neue Adresse richten. Von Lohne aus werden ausschließlich Fachhandelsgeschäfte beliefert, ein Direktverkauf findet nicht statt.

Die neue Adresse lautet: 

Hardy & Greys GmbH
Brägeler Forst 7
D-49393 Lohne
Tel. (0 44 42) – 80 29 20
Fax (0 44 42) – 80 29 229


----------

